# Eagles Are Back



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

It always seem like they wait until February to show up in earnest. I have been scouting for birds quite a bit lately, usually seeing between 3 and 5 per day. Last week the numbers started to climb, and 14 birds moved into the area. This weekend there were 25.









































































Flares like these always remind me of fighter jets...




























A few shots with a fish in the talons...


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wonderful pics Brett.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great shots.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, what kind of camera did you use to get theese. Those are some breathtaking shots. How far away were you?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH -- that's hilarious.

Tye -- thanks for the props man, I always look forward to seeing your stuff.

Pavilik -- Gracias. These birds were about 75 yards away. I used a Nikon D200 with a Nikon 80-400mm lens @ 400mm. I've had good success using a 70-300mm lens also. As with most bird photography, the hard part is getting close. Any rig with at least 300mm focal length and the ability to select a shutter speed of at least 1/1000 of a second would do the trick.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I was out there for a while Saturday and got a few decent shots. It was part of a photographic get together from uutah.com http://www.bogley.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10232 I think I like the ones I got of the golden eagles better than my bald eagle shots(yet to post them).


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Walty those are spectacular. 500mm f/4?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Walty those are spectacular. 500mm f/4?


No those ones arent mine, I didnt get mine posted yet. 
The guy that shot those did with a cannon rig, I cant remember the body but I wont forget that 600mm f/4 he had.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I did get this one cleaned up a bit, I was manual focusing a 300 f2.8 on a 2X converter. I made a poster out of it as the background is bland...

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/ ... ycopy1.jpg


----------

